# will angelfish eat kuhli loaches?



## communityfish35

questions in the title


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

The simple answer is no, but nothing is ever really that simple, now is it?
So I'll add "it depends" on the size of the angel in relation to the kuhlii. A great big huge angel might eat a juvenile kuhlii loach - angelfish are some of the most intelligent hunters in the aquarium world - and also, know that if it will fit in it's mouth, it's food, and that rule goes for ANY fish just about.
Also, if in crowded conditions, the angel could pick on the kuhlii, but kuhlii's are pretty quick, plus they're good at staying hid until it's night time and safe to go wandering about looking for food.
But, under normal conditions, they should leave each other alone.
Good luck.


----------



## hXcChic22

I would say no... like avocado says, as long as they have hiding spots, you aren't even likely to see kuhlis except at maybe feeding time. They also don't really inhabit the same zone of the tank. 
Just keep your angels well-wed and I'd doubt they would feel the need to predate on your loaches.


----------



## Revolution1221

no but i will nom nom


----------

